# [RISOLTO] Non riesco ad aggiornare xine-libs

## LastHope

Ciao a tutti,

come da titolo non riesco ad aggiornare le xine-libs:

```

root@dani_lap dani # emerge -kpv media-libs/xine-lib

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060328-r9 [1.1.2_pre20060328-r1] +X -a52 -aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts -asf -debug -directfb -dts +dvd -dxr3 +esd -fbcon -ffmpeg -flac +gnome -imagemagick +ipv6 -libcaca +mad -mng -modplug +nls +opengl -oss -samba +sdl -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -video_cards_i810 -video_cards_nvidia -video_cards_via -vidix +vorbis +win32codecs -xinerama +xv -xvmc 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Non mi termina di aggiornare tutto, lanciandomi cio':

```

...

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../include -I../../src -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-utils -I../../src/input -I../../src/input -I../../lib -DXINE_COMPILE -fvisibility=hidden -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE -DENABLE_IPV6 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -c audio_file_out.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/xineplug_ao_out_file_la-audio_file_out.o

cc1: error: unrecognized option `-fvisibility=hidden'

make[3]: *** [xineplug_ao_out_file_la-audio_file_out.lo] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../include -I../../src -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-utils -I../../src/input -I../../src/input -I../../lib -DXINE_COMPILE -fvisibility=hidden -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE -DENABLE_IPV6 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -c audio_none_out.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/xineplug_ao_out_none_la-audio_none_out.o

cc1: error: unrecognized option `-fvisibility=hidden'

make[3]: *** [xineplug_ao_out_none_la-audio_none_out.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060328-r9/work/xine-lib-1.1.2cvs/src/audio_out'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060328-r9/work/xine-lib-1.1.2cvs/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060328-r9/work/xine-lib-1.1.2cvs'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060328-r9 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 237, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Qualche idea?

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## =DvD=

posta un 

```
emerge --info
```

  :Smile: 

----------

## LastHope

```

root@dani_lap dani # emerge --info

Portage 2.0.54-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.11-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1, 2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: [Not Present]

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.10

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.8-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apache2 apm audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli crypt cups curl divx4linux dri dvd eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glut gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg junit libg++ libwww mad mhash mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl pam pcre pdflib perl png postgres pppd python quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl svga tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usrlocales vorbis win32codecs xine xml xml2 xmms xorg xv zlib linguas_it userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS

```

Ecco qua  :Smile: 

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## =DvD=

ora non ho gentoo sottomano, quindi la butto là:

gcc vecchio?   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  si ok cavolata  :Smile: 

sembra che cc non riconosca -fvisibility=hidden però...

EDIT: si mi sa che hai gcc vecchio  :Smile: 

EDIT2: significa che dovresti aggiornare gcc  :Smile: 

----------

## LastHope

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> ora non ho gentoo sottomano, quindi la butto là:
> 
> gcc vecchio?    si ok cavolata 
> 
> sembra che cc non riconosca -fvisibility=hidden però...
> ...

 

In effetti non l'ho mai aggiornato, e so che si potrebbero avere casini nell'aggiornarlo...dopo mi toccherebbe ricompilare tutto?

Hai un link alla guida su come aggiornare senza problemi il gcc? Poi ci pensero' se farlo  :Razz: 

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## =DvD=

basta che passi alla 3.4 penso.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml#upgrade-3.3-to-3.4

cmq è tutto sul sito della doc di gentoo, basta leggere

----------

## neryo

 *LastHope wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   ora non ho gentoo sottomano, quindi la butto là:
> 
> gcc vecchio?    si ok cavolata 
> 
> sembra che cc non riconosca -fvisibility=hidden però...
> ...

 

In teoria dovresti gia' averlo il gcc "nuovo"...

prova a dare un:

```
# gcc-config -l
```

quindi poi ti basterebbe fare lo switch su gcc 3.4

EDIT: no non basta.... segui la guida postata sopra...

----------

## LastHope

 *neryo wrote:*   

> EDIT: no non basta.... segui la guida postata sopra...

 

Avevo appena riavviato per darci un'occhiata, ma avendo visto che comunque non ho il gcc 3.4 ...  :Wink: 

Qualcuno mi puo' dare un piccolo chiarimento sulla guida di sopra? Quando dice

 *Quote:*   

> (Please substitute "i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5" with the GCC
> 
> version and CHOST settings you've upgraded to:)

 

Si riferisce alla riga sotto, O devo fare anche altro?

```
# gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5
```

Che poi dovrei mettere alla versione ora stabile del gcc, quindi la 3.4.6-r1...giusto?

Grazie a tutti  :Smile: 

LastHope

----------

## neryo

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualcuno mi puo' dare un piccolo chiarimento sulla guida di sopra? Quando dice
> 
> 

 

non ti serve tradurre c'e' anche in ita...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gcc-upgrading.xml#upgrade-3.3-to-3.4

 *Quote:*   

> (Please substitute "i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5" with the GCC
> 
> version and CHOST settings you've upgraded to:)

 

Se ce l hai installato con gcc-config -l lo vedi tra le opzioni e quindi puoi switchare il gcc con il comando sopra.. o usando la stringa relativa ad es "i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5" oppure il numero dell' elenco.

----------

## LastHope

Aiuto:

```

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

  and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild_fb248503.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -p -v =app-admin/fam-2.7.0-r2 =app-arch/unrar-3.4.3 =app-editors/scite-1.62 =app-office/ical-2.2.1 =app-text/aspell-0.50.5-r4 =app-text/enchant-1.1.6 =app-text/poppler-0.5.1-r1 =app-text/sablotron-1.0.1 =app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r8 =app-text/xpdf-3.01-r8 =dev-games/clanlib-0.6.5-r3 =dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 =dev-lang/python-2.4.2 =dev-libs/icu-2.8 =dev-php/php-4.4.0-r4 =dev-util/gperf-3.0.1 =media-libs/libsdl-1.2.8-r1 =media-libs/sdl-sound-1.0.1-r1 =media-libs/smpeg-0.4.4-r6 =media-libs/tiff-3.7.4 =net-p2p/amule-2.1.2 =sys-apps/groff-1.19.1-r2 =x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r7 =x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.1 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies   

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=app-admin/fam-2.7.0-r2".

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild_fb248503.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

```

Questo lanciando il primo revdep-rebuild...che devo fare???  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## LastHope

Dopo l'agitazione iniziale, inizio a pensare...lui mi deve ricompilare tutti quei pacchetti no? Per esempio, fam ho visto che non e' aggiornato, e qualche tempo fa avevo cancellato i files in /usr/portage/distfiles/ ...possibile che sia quello il motivo per cui non me li trova?

Nel caso mi toccasse aggiornare tutta quella roba, se scelgo ancora il gcc-3.3.6, non dovrei avere dei grossi problemi a mantenere il computer aggiornato, giusto? Adesso mi dovrei mettere a studiare, e non posso mettermi anche a sistemare il php ... 

Grazie e ciao a tutti

LastHope

EDIT: devo forse solo lanciare:

```

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

revdep-rebuild --library libstdc++.so.5 -- -p -v --package-names

```

?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questo lanciando il primo revdep-rebuild...che devo fare??? 
> 
> 

 

te lo dice chiaramente quale è il problema: 

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=app-admin/fam-2.7.0-r2". 
```

probabilmente hai una versione di fam che non è + presente in portage (non ho sotto mano una gentoo per verificare, quindi vado un po a naso), e in questi casi la soluzione migliore è quella di togliere fam e riemergerlo, così il tuo system viene aggiornato correttamente; infine, riparti dal punto in cui ti eri fermato con revdep-rebuild.

----------

## LastHope

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *LastHope wrote:*   
> 
> Questo lanciando il primo revdep-rebuild...che devo fare??? 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Controllando nel mio portage ho:

```

root@dani_lap dani # emerge -s fam

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : fam ]

[ Applications found : 5 ]

 

*  app-admin/fam

      Latest version available: 2.7.0-r4

      Latest version installed: 2.7.0-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 320 kB

      Homepage:    http://oss.sgi.com/projects/fam/

      Description: FAM, the File Alteration Monitor

      License:     GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

```

La domanda che ho ancora: quindi mi basterebbe "aggiornare fam", lanciando emerge? Ma con quale gcc, il 3.3.6 o il 3.4.6?

Per toglierlo cosa intendi? emerge -C?

Ciao e grazie

LastHope

----------

## !equilibrium

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Controllando nel mio portage ho:

 

app-admin/fam-2.7.0-r4

è l'unico ebuild presente in portage, per cui i miei sospetti erano fondati, non esiste più la versione specifica che hai installato.

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> La domanda che ho ancora: quindi mi basterebbe "aggiornare fam", lanciando emerge? Ma con quale gcc, il 3.3.6 o il 3.4.6? Per toglierlo cosa intendi? emerge -C?

 

se hai già emerso gcc-3.4.6 allora compila sempre con quest'ultimo no? (che senso ha compilare roba ancora con il gcc vecchio se stai facendo:

```
 revdep-rebuild --library libstdc++.so.5 -- -p -v --package-names 
```

 ?

finiresti per compilare tutto 2 volte (cosa completamente inutile).

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> Per toglierlo cosa intendi? emerge -C?

 

si ovviamente.

----------

## LastHope

Scusami la curiosita'  :Very Happy:  (nel frattempo sto facendo come mi hai detto tu)...cosa cambia nel toglierlo e riemergerlo, invece che lanciare solo emerge?

Ciao e grazie ancora

LastHope

----------

## !equilibrium

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> Scusami la curiosita'  (nel frattempo sto facendo come mi hai detto tu)...cosa cambia nel toglierlo e riemergerlo, invece che lanciare solo emerge?

 

se per "lanciare solo emerge" intedi "emerge -av fam" o simili al posto di "emerge -C fam && emerge fam", allora non c'è nessuna differenza alcuna. Sei tu che hai interpretato alla lettera la mi frase  :Wink: 

p.s.: fam è deprecato, puoi eliminarlo e usare gamin al suo posto (è un demone usermode, per cui non devi avviarlo come servizio nei runlevel).

/EDIT: rileggendo il mio post iniziale ho visto che ho scritto: "e in questi casi la soluzione migliore è quella di togliere fam e riemergerlo", invece doveva essere: "e in questi casi la soluzione migliore è quella di togliere fam o riemergerlo"; chiedo scusa per questa incomprensione, ora è chiaro il senso della tua domanda. sorry.

----------

## LastHope

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *LastHope wrote:*   Scusami la curiosita'  (nel frattempo sto facendo come mi hai detto tu)...cosa cambia nel toglierlo e riemergerlo, invece che lanciare solo emerge? 
> 
> se per "lanciare solo emerge" intedi "emerge -av fam" o simili al posto di "emerge -C fam && emerge fam", allora non c'è nessuna differenza alcuna. Sei tu che hai interpretato alla lettera la mi frase 

 

Beh, a dire il vero ho inteso fare proprio l'uno dietro l'altro, ma tanto non cambia nulla  :Very Happy:  (w emerge)  :Laughing: 

```

emerge -C fam

emerge fam
```

In ogni caso...non va ancora  :Sad:  ...questa volta e' python che mi da lo stesso errore...

Devo poi aggiungere che ho la vecchissima versione di php (dev-php, invece che dev-lang...), che per scarsa voglia non ho mai voluto aggiornare (funzionava bene, lo faro' quando avro' piu' tempo ecc...)...quindi forse mi converebbe aggiornare prima lui (sigh...)...

Per il resto, se invece lancio cosi':

 *Quote:*   

> Nota: E' possibile che si verifichino dei problemi con delle versioni non esistenti di pacchetti, perché obsolete o mascherate. In questo caso si può usare revdep-rebuild con l'opzione --package-names, per far sì che i pacchetti siano ricompilati sulla base solo del nome del pacchetto, piuttosto che sulla combinazione esatta del nome del pacchetto e sua versione.

 

Potrebbe aggiornarmi direttamente lui tutti i pacchetti?

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## !equilibrium

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> Beh, a dire il vero ho inteso fare proprio l'uno dietro l'altro, ma tanto non cambia nulla  (w emerge) 

 

vedi il mio post precedente, ho fatto un edit  :Wink:  c'è stata una incomprensione.

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> In ogni caso...non va ancora  ...questa volta e' python che mi da lo stesso errore...

 

devo dedurne che non l'hai aggiornata molto la tua gentoo box  :Smile: 

bhe nolente o dolente, anche se rinvii all'infinito gli aggiornamenti, poi prima o tardi ti toccano tutti con l'aggravante che se non hai seguito con attenzione le modifiche da effettuare poi finisci in situazioni come quella in cui ti trovi.

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> Devo poi aggiungere che ho la vecchissima versione di php (dev-php, invece che dev-lang...), che per scarsa voglia non ho mai voluto aggiornare (funzionava bene, lo faro' quando avro' piu' tempo ecc...)...quindi forse mi converebbe aggiornare prima lui (sigh...)...

 

sì, ti consiglio caldamente di aggiornare per bene il tuo sistema, sistamare le USE e fare una bella pulizia di tutto il superfluo con 'equery' e 'emerge -p --depclean'

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> Per il resto, se invece lancio cosi':
> 
> ```
>  --package-names
> ```
> ...

 

interessante, non la conoscevo questa opzione, direi che fa proprio al caso tuo, così ti compila e aggiorna i pacchetti incriminati in un colpo solo, senza rompere troppo sulle versioni dei pacchetti.

----------

## LastHope

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> devo dedurne che non l'hai aggiornata molto la tua gentoo box 
> 
> bhe nolente o dolente, anche se rinvii all'infinito gli aggiornamenti, poi prima o tardi ti toccano tutti con l'aggravante che se non hai seguito con attenzione le modifiche da effettuare poi finisci in situazioni come quella in cui ti trovi.
> ...

 

Beh, in realta' mi son sempre fidato della "regola dell'amico": avendo installato Gentoo ben un anno fa ad un Installation Party, ho sempre (prima di scrivere) seguito i consigli dei miei amici gentooisti...i quali mi hanno in detto che non fanno mai emerge world, ma aggiornano solo cio' che usano...

Quindi io, in un anno, non ho mai fatto un emerge -e system e un emerge -e world...sempre emerge --sync e aggiornamento dei pacchetti critici (dalla ml) o di quei programmi maggiormente usati...

Bon...con calma (nei prossimi giorni...esami mooolto prossimi) aggiornero' tutto...grazie comunque della collaborazione!

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## !equilibrium

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi io, in un anno, non ho mai fatto un emerge -e system e un emerge -e world...sempre emerge --sync e aggiornamento dei pacchetti critici (dalla ml) o di quei programmi maggiormente usati...

 

non è per contraddirti, ma se tu avessi fatto davvero così, avresti anche aggiornato, python, gcc, php e altro  :Very Happy: 

è tutta roba di cui si è parlato in ML da parecchio tempo (soprattutto php).

comunque facci sapere se risolvi e/o se ci sono altri problemi.

----------

## LastHope

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *LastHope wrote:*   
> 
> Quindi io, in un anno, non ho mai fatto un emerge -e system e un emerge -e world...sempre emerge --sync e aggiornamento dei pacchetti critici (dalla ml) o di quei programmi maggiormente usati... 
> 
> non è per contraddirti, ma se tu avessi fatto davvero così, avresti anche aggiornato, python, gcc, php e altro 
> ...

 

Python l'ho aggiornato diverse volte infatti (anche perl...)  :Very Happy: ...le cose grosse le ho sempre rinviate   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## LastHope

Bene...alla fine, dopo aver tolto php (al momento non mi serve, lo re-emergerò quando avrò più tempo libero  :Very Happy: ), e aver lanciato il revdep-rebuild con quella opzione son riuscito ad aggiornare tutto correttamente (per dovere di cronaca: solo il perl non era aggiornato, il python era già allla versione 2.4.2...ma comunque ha voluto ricompilare la versione 2.3.* e 2.4.2...)...fatto tutto ciò che c'era scritto nella guida, etc-update e perl-cleaner...

E alla fine son riuscito ad aggiornare le xine-lib  :Wink: 

Grazie a tutti

LastHope

----------

## Onip

per revdep-rebuild c'è un'opzione che gli dice di non considerare la versione esatta del pacchetto (utile quando questa esce da portage). Credo sia -X

Byez

----------

